# What is 4h all about?



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

If join 4h with my dairy goat what do i have to do? I see some people have to give their animals up?!?! I do not want to do that! I just wan to see how well he will do in a show. She comes from good lines but i have no clue about showing and no one i know can help me with my questions. Can i bring my doe to the fair without being in a 4h group?


----------



## HaleyBugs (Feb 10, 2013)

4H is an amazing experience. Go talk to different clubs in your area, sit in on a few meetings. I was in 4H for about five years and when my parents split up I had to give up all of my animals and quit 4H, and I miss it a LOT! You won't have to give up your animals unless you choose to put them in the auction at fair. You will learn a lot and open a lot of doors for yourself if you join a club!


----------



## HaleyBugs (Feb 10, 2013)

I never showed goats, but I think you can show in the open group at the fair. And you don't need to be in a club to show at other goat shows


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If you raise a meat goat, you would then sell it at the market sale at the fair. But, if you have a wether that you want to 
keep, train it to be a pack goat or cart goat. The pack goats just carry a light pack and you lead them. There are also 
other classes for the dairy goats, etc. Call your local 4-H Extension office and ask lots of questions! 

4-H is a wonderful thing to belong to. You will make lifelong friends, learn lots of stuff and have a lot of fun! You can even go
to 4-H camp! Find a group near where you live, maybe join with a friend. You won't regret it, that's for sure! 
(I was in 4-H for 11 yrs. way back when I was young. I still remember all the fun we had.)


----------

